# Incubating Snail Eggs



## CyberSpike

Last night when doing my weekly water change I found a huge cluster of mystery snail eggs on my tank lid. I could tell it was way too close to the lighting and would dry out and die if not removed. I carefully removed the cluster and placed it in a ziploc container on a damp paper towel to keep in moist.

How can I ensure the survival and hatching of the eggs?


----------



## CyberSpike

oh and how defective is inbreeding to snail young? and when can I expect the next cluster?


----------



## rba

You might want to check out www.applesnail.net


----------



## flamingo

Personally, inbreeding, I don't think matters much.

When I bred snails (currently doing so now with ramshorns and cerith snails), I just let them go nuts. I don't touch the eggs, etc. While there are a lot of methods in hatchind breeding, and raising, IMHO i've found enough success in leaving it to themselves to go through it all. But, if your wanting to really get good results, buy some short grass like cluster plants.


----------



## rba

Huh? Applesnail eggs are hatched out of the water. The need to be kept warm and in humid air. I know there are a lot of methods people use to accomplish that. The easiest is to leave them in place IF they will not get too warm or dry. You will need to move them it sounds like. Check out that site, they have a whole section devoted to hatching etc.


----------



## flamingo

rba said:


> Huh? Applesnail eggs are hatched out of the water. The need to be kept warm and in humid air. I know there are a lot of methods people use to accomplish that. The easiest is to leave them in place IF they will not get too warm or dry. You will need to move them it sounds like. Check out that site, they have a whole section devoted to hatching etc.



Sorry, I didn't know apple snails were hatched out of water! I just thought they were like most snails .


----------



## CyberSpike

Another clutch has been laid. 

Searching for a more balanced diet for my shell shocked friends, I've came across 2 ideas that I'd like to run by everyone.

Would turtle food be beneficial to snails once in a while as it provides both the proteins required in breeding, and the calcium to develop healthy shells.

How about rabbit food produced from alfalfa and wheat, once again providing high amounts of proteins and calcium, as well as minerals and vitamins. (however it does contain small amounts of salt and copper) It is also fed too many land snails.


----------



## CyberSpike

Proud to announce that 2 clusters have hatched since. I've raising one group in a jar for the past week, and another group just hatched in my 10gallon today. I'd really like to get a separate raising tank though as my 10g is becoming quite crowded, and so I can give the youngings the care they need.


----------



## T4987

My last apple snail laid so many eggs I started throwing the clutches away. The snails over ran my tank before I realized my fish weren't getting enough oxygen and everything died. There were so many dead snails after that I left them in the tank and used their shells to mix with my gravel. It looks like a snail graveyard now.


----------



## CyberSpike

anybody know any online retailers that sell snail calcium and take paypal?


----------



## T4987

not a retailer but you could try aquabid.


----------



## CyberSpike

I'm going to put some crushed eggshell in the filter to help boost the dissolved calcium in the water. I'm also getting some turtlefood from a buddy of mine, that should help increase the amount of calcium ingested by the snails.

I've read several times that people have used Kent Marine Liquid Calcium for their mystery snails, but they never mention if they have any freshwater fish, or if it would be damaging on a freshwater community tank.


----------



## dolifisis

I've heard that cuttle bone is a good source along with egg shell, crushed snail shell, natural chalk, tortoise food, and calcium supplements from pet shops.


----------



## CyberSpike

I'm said to report that I think my large female snail has passed away.

She has her foot part way out of her shell, trap door open, and hasnt moved in about 2 days. I taken her out and touched her to see if I could get a response but she isn't moving. 

I've got her isolated in hopes she is just tired, my male is busily searching the tank for his former mate and seems quite distraught over her disappearance. 

As for her young, can anyone tell me if the kent marine calcium will work with my freshwater fish?


----------



## Puffer Pita

Liquid calcium does nothing for the snails, they must consume it. Get a cuttlebone from your local pet store, the kind birds gnaw on, and throw it in the tank. They'll chew on it.


----------



## CyberSpike

Are there any plants I can grow at home that would make good snail food for my growing broods? lol


----------

